# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Naporno dojenje (21 mjesec)

## Romina

> Ovaj topic mi je idealna prilika da se i ja malo izjadam...nadam se da mi anora neće zamjeriti...naime Maureno ciki skoro pa 21mjesec i meni je postalo koma...bole me prsa,smeta mi kad u noći ciki ili kad me dobar dio noći drži za bradavicu...pomislila sam na svakakve metode i sad me je    baš sam ušla u fazu kad mi je teško.Voljela bih da on sam prestane odnosno da sve ide nekim prirodnim putem ,ali vidim da on i ne pomišlja na to....nisam pametna kaj da radim :/




ako slučajno kasnim sa posla onda vuče moju mamu za cice i tužno kaže neeemaa...to znači da bi mu bilo kojom metodom priuštila šok,i da bi bio ljut,tužan i sve nešto  :Sad:

----------


## Romina

fali post prije toga napisan  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Sad sam vidjela.. jooooj...  ajd ubacit cu ga kao da si sama sebe quotala   :Embarassed:  

sorry   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivana7997

neeee, romina.

ima sigurno metoda koje su bas za vas. 

drzi se. ovo je razdoblje i meni bilo strasno strasno tesko. dodaj tome cinjenicu da je dojio samo na jednoj cici i da je ta slucajno dobila neku ranicu pa soor i bila uzasno uzasno bolna. i da sam ja imala neku granicu u glavi, bezveznu ali svejedno, da je do 18 mjeseci ok a poslije da ne bih.

to je bila moja granica, njegova niposto ne.

pogledaj moje starije postove, bila sam ocajna. stvarno ocajna. najgore bi mi bilo kad bi mi netko onak ovlas otprdio da sto, ako mi dojenje nije gust, neka prestanem. ha. evo, sad cu.

prvo mi je bilo korisno kad sam procitala majinu recenicu da je dojenje *roditeljstvo u malom*. kad sam skuzila da dojenje nije izdvojeno iz moga majcinstva nego da je jedan segment. vazan, i tada sasvim prevladavajuci jer je ugrozavao sve ostalo, ali segment. tada sam mu trebala na taj nacin, i trebala sam pronaci nacin na koji cu moci odgovoriti na njegove potrebe a da to ne ugrozava mene. ili da me ugrozava ali da ja to mogu podnijeti. 

usmjerila sam se prema prekidu dojenja ali sam shvatila da to nece ici brzo. preporodila sam se kad sam shvatila da na to *mogu utjecati*. ne preko noci, ne odmah, ne onako kako bih ja htjela. ali mogu. 

i jos nesto. kad sam shvatila da *napredak treba promatrati u kontekstu nekoliko dana ili tjedana*, a ne u nekom kracem razdoblju. 

ima toga jos. sad ne stigem, javit cu se kasnije.

drzi se. tesko je, ali ce proci. samo jos malo hrabrosti i strpljenja s tvoje strane i cestitat ces si na svemu. iako ti se sad ne cini tako.   :Love:

----------


## Romina

joj pune su mi oči suza...hvala ti na ovome  :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Jako lijepo receno Ivana   :Heart:

----------


## sandraf

i ja idem ka prestanku dojenja. stalno odgadjam, postavljam nove granice, ne znam na koji nacin bih to ucinila i koliko ce trajati, ali JA sam spremna.

sad joj samo moram dati vremena da i ONA shvati da je i ona spremna. 

napredak promatram u kontekstu nekoliko mjeseci, ali i to mi je trenutno dovoljno 

razlozi su isti kao i tvoji.

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam isto u toj fazi.
Da ne otvram novi topic, konkretno najviše me muči što me sve više i više grize. Počelo je još kad smo došli iz rodilišta nedovoljnim otvaranjem usta, što smo riješili nekako i jedno vrijeme je bilo ok.
Sada opet sve više popušta bradavicu kod dojenja, tako da na kraju drži samo bradavicu a zubići mu dođu točno na pregib bradavice. I onda se tako čvrsto drži (jer ja imam običaj kada dođe to toga prekidati dojenje), on kuži i sve me više stiska, da mi se urežu zubići. 

Po noći dojimo 1 nekad 2 puta (pogotovo ako je bolestan), i to smo riješili da više ne traju podoji po sat vremena, ali koma mi je jer me sve više i više grize.

Ima li tko kakav pametan savjet.

----------


## Nika

to su jako teski trenuci, ja bas prolazim kroz jedan  :Smile:  

moj stariji sisavac ima 48 mjeseci staza od toga zadnjih 11 u tandemu.

do trudnoce je sve bilo manje vise pjesma, tada je krenulo a sa tandemom samo raste.

ja sam ta koja situaciju otezava, jer sam u nekoj down fazi gdje mi je dojenje njega postalo naporno.

kako je samo tuzan  :Embarassed:  
svakako se izvlacim,  iako je on jako smanjio (sisao bi valjda i pet puta dnevno) a meni i dva previse. 
tu ne racunam mljadjeg koji iskljucivo doji.

idemo hrabro dalje.

bas kako sandraf kaze - ja sam spremna, moram mu dati vremena da on shvati da je spreman.

----------


## Nika

oprosti romina, sad vidim da sam se samo pojadala na tvom topicu.

ivana je bas krasno napisala  :Heart:  


drzi se  :Love:

----------


## Maja

Sve cure   :Love:  dršte se, a poseban zagrljaj Niki, ja sam u istoj Janovoj dobi bila točno tamo gdje si i ti sada. NISAM MOGLA. A sada se samo sjećam da mi je bilo užasno teško, osjećaj ne mogu uopće više rekreirati. Sasvim iskreno, bude mi i malo žao što sam ga prestala dojiti (s 4 i 3 mjeseca) jer mislim da mu je bilo prerano, a da je prestao kao što on puno previše toga radi - jer mi želi ugoditi, jer surađuje sasvim direktno (kao jutros, kad je rekao da je postrugao sav čokolino iz zdjelice da bi meni bilo lakše oprati   :Sad:  ). A i ovog perioda s Nolinih nekih 20 mjeseci se se sjećam kao prvog nekog kriznog razdoblja kad je neprestano dojila i kad mi je fakat bilo užasno.
Ono što sam isto primjetila (s njom najviše, u zadnjih par mjeseci) je da moje odbijanje djeluje na nju tako da samo više i histeričnije traži dok je moja pasivnost, moje pristajanje toliko smiruju da smanjuje prilično naglo dojenje. Ovo jako dobro funkcionira za dosta stariju dojenu djecu, negdje 2 i pol i dalje, po mojoj procjeni. I, naravno, beskonačno je lakše reći nego učiniti, i to znam. Ali, korisno je, mislim, podsjetiti se.

----------


## Nika

upravo tako, sto ja vise odbijam to on vise trazi.
a da ne spominjem kakav mu je dan ako od jutra imamo rasprave o tome koliko je i kada dojio.

zadnjih dva dana pokusavam da moja prva reakcija kad trazi nije jel si doji danas, koliko ces doji, ajde  brzo...

onda me on sav sretan pita: a kaj mi das?!
ono nema nikakvog otpora, i on i ja smo onda mirniji.

znam da mu nije lako, jer ja s njim slazem kompromise dok brat mu doji bezuvjetno...

i lakse mi je nakon razgovora sa mojom dragom anchie  :Kiss:  koja mi uvijek zna reci dve pametne ili kad procitam majine recenice.
zadnji puta me je zoranin post isto osvjestio i tak.. treba svaki puta iznova stat i disat.

opustit se i s njima pricat puno o tome.

tada se opustim i napunim baterije opet za neko vrijeme.

----------


## Zorana

Cure, jel mislite da se starija djeca lose osjecaju jer se s njima uvijek pregovara, a mladji doje koliko hoce?
Moja Zorka je tip slican Majinom Janu. Ili apsolutno suradjuje da mi ugodi ili mi u nekim losim stvarima postaje kao ogledalo (npr. kopira svaki nas ispad s galamom itd) . Pa mi je puno puta tesko vidjeti sta je ustvari s njezinim osjecajima.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Ono što sam isto primjetila (s njom najviše, u zadnjih par mjeseci) je da moje odbijanje djeluje na nju tako da samo više i histeričnije traži dok je moja pasivnost, moje pristajanje toliko smiruju da smanjuje prilično naglo dojenje


ovako identicno je i kod nas.
i jos jedna stvar, puno lakse prihvaca moje odbijanje ako ga izgovorim veselo i kroz salu, kao zezanciju, kao kreveljenje.
ako sam down, ako se na meni vidi koliko mi se ne da, onda jos jace inzistira.

jednostavno, treba joj moja smirenost i dobro raspolozenje, kao i u ostalim situacijama, da bi se osjecala sigurno. 

pa ako ju odbijem, ali sam vesela i dobre volje, njoj je to ok, jer sam ja ok.
ako sam lose, cvilim da mi se ne da, onda ona poludi za cicom, jer sam ja lose, a njoj treba netko/ nesto da ju smiri i razveseli (kad ja to ne mogu jer sam down)

mislim, ovo kod nas vrijedi uvijek, ne samo za dojenje. ako sam ja dobro, ona je savrseno dobro.

----------


## Nika

Ja mislim da je Ben jako tuzan sto Tim doji kad zeli.

Kod njega je definitivno najbolje da mu svaki podoj koji trazi dam jer tako ce automatski manje o tome razmisljati i nece cesto traziti. Nece biti tuzan ni ljut.

Jos samo da sebe skockam...

----------


## Storma

> Ja mislim da je Ben jako tuzan sto Tim doji kad zeli.
> 
> Kod njega je definitivno najbolje da mu svaki podoj koji trazi dam jer tako ce automatski manje o tome razmisljati i nece cesto traziti. Nece biti tuzan ni ljut.
> 
> Jos samo da sebe skockam...


pa,probaj ovako...realno gledajuci, nece jos dugo dojiti
ako si mogla ovoliko izgurati, daj mu jos to malo koliko treba
za par godina imat ces vremena za sebe koliko god hoces, i nemoj rec krepat cu prije toga, jer neces.razmisli malo, prije (pricam napamet) godinu dana si imala jednos sisaca, a prije dvije nijednog, a puuuuuuuuno vremena za sebe, no sumnjam da si bila sretnija nego sada
so...guraj dan po dan. nemoj zacrtavat ciljeve, i dozvoli si da ponekad prezivljavas
i dolazi se ovama jadat svaki put kad trebas 

 :Love:

----------


## Storma

Romina, i nama je tako, stim da sam ja doma.
I nije bas da joj za silu treba cika. al treba. i dam joj. nekad poluddim, al to je kratko. izdrzi. pusa

----------


## Ceca

Razumem vas cure sve. Milion puta sam krizirala. "Sada cu prestati i gotovo",pomislim,  ali onda me prodje i nastavlljamo po starom.

 Filip je bas postao smor kada sam ga jos dojila podanu. Kada sam kod kuce gotovo sve vreme sam drzala majcu podignutu. Kafu sam pila stojeci.

----------


## Ceca

Ovo potpisujem.




> pa,probaj ovako...realno gledajuci, nece jos dugo dojiti
> ako si mogla ovoliko izgurati, daj mu jos to malo koliko treba
> za par godina imat ces vremena za sebe koliko god hoces, i nemoj rec krepat cu prije toga, jer neces.razmisli malo, prije (pricam napamet) godinu dana si imala jednos sisaca, a prije dvije nijednog, a puuuuuuuuno vremena za sebe, no sumnjam da si bila sretnija nego sada
> so...guraj dan po dan. nemoj zacrtavat ciljeve, i dozvoli si da ponekad prezivljavas
> i dolazi se ovama jadat svaki put kad trebas

----------


## Nika

storma, stoji sto kazes skroz.
samo nije stvar u vremenu za mene, nego u nekoj nepodnosljivosti kad on doji, boli cak. ja se moram dobro koncetrirat, mantram, brojim, disem... ma svasta radim samo da mu podoj nakon dve minute ne prekinem.
ne znam kak da opisem to stanje, uzasno, uzasno me smete.

evo, zivim dan po dan. i jucer i danas je dojio, na svaki zahtjev bez mog odbijanja i manje je stresa bilo definitivno.


i veliko olaksanje mi je kad mogu doci ovdje i izjadat se   :Love:  

romina kako je kod vas?

daj nam malo pisi.

----------


## Zorana

Nika, skroz razumijem o kakvom osjecaju se radi.  :/ 
Meni tesko pada to sto ne mogu jednostavno sjediti i pustiti mozak na pasu dok Zorka doji. Bas se trebam skoncentrirati i doslovno mantrati u sebi....Te psiholoske momente mi je bas tesko rijecima objasniti.Ali eto, sve mame koje kroz to prolaze znaju i bez izjasnjavanja.

----------


## Zorana

Ja o tome jedino i pricam s curama s foruma. Jer na bilo kakav spomen toga obicno dobijem odgovor: Pa sto ne prestanes? 
Eto, tesko je razumjeti zasto, ali odgovor jednostavno nije u prestajanju. Valjda su te faze prilagodbi teske i za nas i za djecu, a bez obzira koliko je tesko, tesko je i razumjeti zasto zena unatoc tome ne zeli prekinuti dojenje. Koja konfuzija.  :Grin:

----------


## sandraf

ja znam zasto ne prestajem. zato sto smo puno puta svjedocili njenim nocnim odlukama da bi sad bilo pravo vrijeme za igru, ako nisam voljna okrenuti se k njoj i dati joj cicu.

ona se vjesa po meni, pokusava doci do cice, mamace i onda odustane. stane na sred kreveta i krene skakat "kok, kok, kok!!!"

uglavnom, radi tog kok-kok - meni je jos uvijek jednostavnije dat joj cicu. bar je tisina u sobi  :Laughing:  

i vesela sam jer je kriza prosla. nastavljamo s dojenjem bez daljnjih planova.

----------


## Zorana

Ja ustvari ne prestajem jer vidim da joj je to jos uvijek jako vazno. Pa makar i ta minuta dnevno.....O mladjoj kceri ni ne pisem. Jer njezino dojenje gledam drugacijim ocima, sto nikako ne kuzim. Mislila sam da ce mi u trudnoci podjednako smetati dojenje, bez obzira od koga dolazi.  :Grin:

----------


## kli_kli

Novi je star isto kao Maureno (razlika 12 dana  :Heart:  ), a ja sam vec pisala po forumu kako bismo zeleli drugu bebu, a Novi siki mlion puta u 24h.
Sinoc smo mm i ja dugo razgovarali i shvatili da cemo da cekamo jos neko vreme, da damo noviju vremena da smanji broj podoja na neku razumnu cifru (meni bi i 10 dnevno bilo ok), pa da razmisljamo o trudnoci.
Jako mi je tesko, mnogo zelim novu trudnocu, ali ja jednostavno ne mogu nista da mu ukinem.
Ja sam kao i Storma ceo dan kuci...

Takodje je zakljucak bio da ako donesemo ovakvu odluku, ja cu skroz da se iskuliram povodom njegovog dojenja, tj. nece mi smetati uopste. (majstor sam samokontrole  :Grin:  ) 

U sustini, cekam da mogu malo vise da pricam s njim...

----------


## anchie76

Nika   :Kiss:  




> Ja ustvari ne prestajem jer vidim da joj je to jos uvijek jako vazno. Pa makar i ta minuta dnevno.....O mladjoj kceri ni ne pisem. Jer njezino dojenje gledam drugacijim ocima, sto nikako ne kuzim. Mislila sam da ce mi u trudnoci podjednako smetati dojenje, bez obzira od koga dolazi.


E bas to sam potegnula u razgovoru s Nikom i rekla da bih htjela bas o tome vise pricati na forumu da vidim sto drugi misle.

Nemam 2 djeteta pa je ovo puko teoretiziranje - tak da se unaprijed ispricavam svima vama u tandemu ak fulavam 800 na sat  (i previse generaliziram)  :Embarassed:   :Grin:  

Maja je to super rekla - dojenje je roditeljstvo u malom.  I meni se cini da rjesenje lezi bas u tome.

Zasto inace roditelji imaju drugacija ocekivanja od starije djece?  Zasto su kriticniji?  Zasto ocekuju vise?

Kao sto se od starijeg djeteta ocekuje da ima vise razumjevanja i da se ponasa vise sta-ja-znam-kako, da li u skladu s tim imamo i nerealna ocekivanja od njih sto se dojenja tice?

Da se Timi nije rodio, vrlo vjerojatno Nika ne bi imala ove osjecaje s Benom kakve ima sada.  Imala bi sigurno tu i tamo krizu, no vrlo vjerojatno to ne bi bilo bas ovako intenzivno kao sto je sada.  Sto mijenja na stvari cinjenica da se Timi rodio? Benove potreba za sisanjem bi postojala i tada i sada.  Jel problem samo u cinjenici da Ben sisa puno zato sto vidi brata da sisa cesto?

No nije samo problem u tome sto bi Ben sisao, nego je problem u tom otporu tom osjecaju koji se javlja kad starije dijete sisa.  Da recimo starije dijete prestane sisati kompletno, a da mladje dijete sisa isti broj puta kao sto su sisali njih dvoje zajedno (znaci da cesce sisa) jel bi mama imala istu takvu krizu i iste takve osjecaje spram djeteta?   Ja nekako mislim da su ti osjecaji bas vezani za starije dijete i nasa ocekivanja upucena spram njih.

Kazem da nemam pojma.  Ovo mi je palo na pamet dok smo nas dvije pricale.  Sto vi koji se nalazite u toj situaciji mislite o tome?

----------


## Luna Rocco

anchie, baš sam razmišljala o istoj stvari, ali dijametralno suprotno od tebe (i isto naglašavam da sam u još nezahvalnijoj poziciji od tebe jer ne samo da imam samo jedno dijete, nego niti ne znam kako je dojiti veće dijete - ti bar imaš tu perspektivu - tako da je ovo što ću napisati još veća hipotetika od tvoje).

Naime, meni se kod roditelja dvoje djece od početka čini obrnuto (pa i na Nikinom primjeru) - da je upravo mlađe dijete to koje uvijek (uvjetno rečeno) "nadrapa".
Ono nikad nije imalo roditelje samo za sebe, na njegove se potrebe ne može odgovarati tako promptno i nepodijeljeno kao što se moglo na potrebe starijeg djeteta, starije dijete je imalo apsolutnu pažnju barem tih (xy) godina.

Gledajući to kroz konkretan primjer dojenja - Nika veli da je Ben tužan što Timi doji koliko želi i kad želi - ali, osim što Timi ima 11 mjeseci i to mu je jedina hrana (ne voli nikako dohranu!),  i Beni (i Zorka, i sva starija djeca, da ne ispadne da se držim samo Nikinog primjera) je dojio kad je htio s godinu dana, s dvije, pa i s tri! Dakle, mlađe dijete je "krivo" samim time što ima starijeg brata/sestru kojem/kojoj to njegovo isključivo dojenje "smeta" - a upravo taj brat ili sestra u njegovoj su dobi imali ciku samo za sebe i dojili nesmetano koliko god su htjeli!

Upravo zbog takvih stvari bih svakako htjela izbjeći tandem (koji će mi se, vrlo vjerojatno kao i sve moje ostale NIKAD, NIKAD stvari, na kraju i dogoditi) jer želim da moje mlađe dijete ima što više neometanih privilegija kao što je imalo i starije - ionako nikada neće moći imati svu tu pažnju koje je imalo starije (netko će reći - "ali nije nikad ni znalo za to" - istina, kao što ni dijete koje dobija po guzi ne zna za odgoj bez batina, no to ne znači automatski da je to ok), pa bar želim da ima dojenje samo za sebe.

Eto...Nabacano je, vrlo isteoretizirano, skroz suprotno od onog o čemu anchie piše...Isto me zanima što mislite.

----------


## Mamasita

meni se cini da ako netko ispasta u tandemskom dojenju, onda je to definitivno ipak starije dijete.
zasto?
filip i ja uzivamo u dojenju vec 21 mjesec, evo do sada stvarno nisam imala nikakvih negativnih osjecaja u vezi s dojenjem. sada sam trudna 14 tjedana i njegovo dojenje me pocelo smetati, na srecu ne uvijek, cak niti cesto, ali ponekad mi se javi taj neki osjecaj odbojnosti, do te mjere da tog istog trenutka moramo prestati dojiti.
sudeci po iskustvima nekih cura, velika je vjerovatnost da se to nastavi pa cak i intenzivira nakon rodjenja bebe, i mene je uzasno strah bas tih negativnih emocija vezanih za dojenje starijeg djeteta, jer mislim da bi dijete stvarno moglo ispastati radi toga.
dosla sam cak do toga da razmisljam o prestanku dojenja par mjeseci prije rodjenja bebe. filip ce 3-4 mjeseca prije rodjenja bebe napuniti 2 godine i mislim da bi bilo ok da tada i prestane dojiti.....no kako prestati?
i da li ce on biti spreman prestati? 
i sta je jos gore, da li sam ja uopce spremna prestati ga dojiti? da li bi ta povremena odbojnost koju osjecam dok dojimo mogla biti znak da se blizi kraj ili to samo ima veze s trudnocom i drugom bebom?
ah, koliko pitanja......znam da cemo odgovore nekako morati pronaci nas dvoje.
u svakom slucaju mislim da bih radije prestala nego ga dojila preko volje i puna negativnih emocija. :/

----------


## irenask

sorry cure, postam samo da vas imam na mojim temama jer me zanimaju odgovori i tema

----------


## Mamasita

uh, pisala sam na brzinu, sad vidim da mi je post zbrkan. krenula sam odgovarati sta mislim koje dijete vise ispasta u tandemu, a zavrsila sa svojim dilemama o prestanku dojenja.  :Grin:  
uglavnom sto se tice eventualnog ispastanja u tandemu, htjela sam reci da mislim da ni starije ni mladje djete ne ispasta dok god mama to uskladjuje kako treba i pozitivna je prema dojenju njih oboje. 
ako se kod nekih mama jave negativni osjecaji, onda to, koliko sam ja primijetila, obicno bude vezano za dojenje starijeg djeteta, nikako mladjeg, pa zato mislim da ako netko "nadrapa", onda je to starije dijete.
ne mislim da je djetetu vazno imati dojenje samo za sebe, i da na njega lose utjece sto "dijeli cice" i maminu paznju s bratom ili sekom, pa mi time otpada ovo da bi mladje dijete moglo ispastati.

----------


## Zorana

Anchie, fora je u necemu skroz desetom. 
A eto, ja nisam nikad mislila da cu potegnuti i to pitanje.
Ne mislim da se toliko radi o ocekivanjima i o vaganjima potreba. Jednom smo Lutonjica i ja pricali o tome da mozda stvarno nase tijelo tijekom trudnoce i nakon rodjenja mladjeg djeteta na neki nacin "odbacuje" dojenje starijeg djeteta". I da je to mozda nekakav prirodni mehanizam osiguravanja prezivljavanja mladjih potomaka. Moguce da je to kod nekih zena jace, a kod nekih slabije izrazeno. I sasvim sam sigurna da, ako je to u pitanju, da to nije nesto sto se moze svjesno kontrolirati. Nego da to dolazi iz neke sfere u kojoj su dominantni instinkti i nista drugo.

E sad, druga je stvar sto smo mi tako daleko otisli da puno toga mozemo racionalizirati i uzeti u obzir s neke sasvim druge strane i s drugacijim pogledom na situaciju. Pa nama ne upravlja pitanje: tko ce prezivjeti. Nego znamo da prezivljavanje nije upitno pa odlazimo par koraka dalje i raspravljamo o suptilnijim potrebama i osjecajima. 

Ja za sebe mogu reci da je moja nelagoda kod Zorkinog dojenja nesto sto sasvim sigurno nema veze sa svjesnim ili svjesno programiranim ponasanjem. 
Mogu reci da je pocelo doslovno preko noci, negdje u petom-sestom tjednu druge trudnoce i da je to nesto sto je uvijek bilo jace od mene.

Sta mislite o tome svemu?

----------


## Zorana

I u ovoj, za mene malo teskoj temi, htjela bi napomenuti svim curama koje se plase dvoume itd. A jednom davno je Maja to, valjda meni ili nekom drugom napisala na forumu kao utjehu.....
Istina je da starija djeca na neki nacin ispastaju. Ali, ne samo sto se tice dojenja. Oni tako i tako moraju nauciti zivjeti s tim da ce nakon rodjenja brata ili sestre njihov zivot biti iz temelja promijenjen. Moraju se uciti dijeliti ono sto su imali do tada. Ili mozda ne dijeliti nego nauciti da, iako ce mozda imati manje "fizicke" paznje, to ne znaci da ce imati manje ljubavi. 
Hocu reci, istina je da se neke stvari izgube. Ali, zamislite koji je za njih dobitak rodjenje brata ili sestre.  :Heart:   Moja Zorka, iako nekad bude tuzna jer momentalno nesto ne mogu uraditi bas za nju, uvijek prica kako voli svoju seku i kako joj je ljepse sada kad se rodila Jasena.
Zivot je takav, nekih stvari se moramo odreci. Ali, gotovo uvijek dobijemo nesto drugo u zamjenu. Mozda cak i bolje i vaznije. 
Sta je bolje  i vaznije, za svakoga je diskutabilno i individualno. Ali, cinjenica je da potreba za dojenjem vremenom slabi. A bratska i sestrinska ljubav kao i ta pozitivna dinamika zivota u obitelji ostaje.  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

eto, ja potpisujem zoranu.
i stvarno je tesko to shvatiti dok to nisi iskusio.

i ja sam bila uvjerena da ce meni dojenje u trudnoci biti super, a ako i nece, da cu se, kao sto netko tu rece, moci iskulirati i samokontrolirati...

ispalo je sasvim drukcije.

----------


## anchie76

> Anchie, fora je u necemu skroz desetom. 
> A eto, ja nisam nikad mislila da cu potegnuti i to pitanje.
> Ne mislim da se toliko radi o ocekivanjima i o vaganjima potreba. Jednom smo Lutonjica i ja pricali o tome da mozda stvarno nase tijelo tijekom trudnoce i nakon rodjenja mladjeg djeteta na neki nacin "odbacuje" dojenje starijeg djeteta". I da je to mozda nekakav prirodni mehanizam osiguravanja prezivljavanja mladjih potomaka. Moguce da je to kod nekih zena jace, a kod nekih slabije izrazeno. I sasvim sam sigurna da, ako je to u pitanju, da to nije nesto sto se moze svjesno kontrolirati. Nego da to dolazi iz neke sfere u kojoj su dominantni instinkti i nista drugo.
> 
> E sad, druga je stvar sto smo mi tako daleko otisli da puno toga mozemo racionalizirati i uzeti u obzir s neke sasvim druge strane i s drugacijim pogledom na situaciju. Pa nama ne upravlja pitanje: tko ce prezivjeti. Nego znamo da prezivljavanje nije upitno pa odlazimo par koraka dalje i raspravljamo o suptilnijim potrebama i osjecajima. 
> 
> Ja za sebe mogu reci da je moja nelagoda kod Zorkinog dojenja nesto sto sasvim sigurno nema veze sa svjesnim ili svjesno programiranim ponasanjem. 
> Mogu reci da je pocelo doslovno preko noci, negdje u petom-sestom tjednu druge trudnoce i da je to nesto sto je uvijek bilo jace od mene.
> 
> Sta mislite o tome svemu?


A moguce je, tko bi ga znao.  Mozda postoji neki instinkt koji u stvari tjera mamu na cuvanje mlijeka za mladje dijete (taj instinkt ocigledno nije znao da se kolicina mlijeka moze povecati dojenjem   :Grin:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## anchie76

> . Ali, cinjenica je da potreba za dojenjem vremenom slabi. A bratska i sestrinska ljubav kao i ta pozitivna dinamika zivota u obitelji ostaje.


Jako lijepo receno   :Heart:

----------


## babyiris

Eto, mi od Nove godine ne dojimo. I ne, nije to bila jedna od onih odluka pred ponoć. 
Bila sam na antibiotiku, a i curki pa smo morale apstinirati. Na kraju se apstinencija pretvorila u trajan prekid. 
Dojile smo  2 godine i 4 dana  i jako se time ponosim.

Bilo je tisuću situacija kad sam bila iscrpljena i nisam imala snage za dojenje,a opet još manje snage samostalno inicirati prekid. Ježila sam se od pomisli na njene molbe i moja odbijanja i zato sam čekala da sama odustane, a onda se dogodio taj antibiotik kada se nisam usudila dojiti. 

I tak, povremeno sam stavila zelje. Ona me pitala zašto pa sam joj objasnila. Njezin je komentar bio da je ziza bubana pa se mora odmoriti. Tražila je svega jednom i mislim da je to zasluga njezine dobi. Bila sam šokirana, a i još sad sam. 

Eto, tek je prije par dana tražila da otvorim grudnjak i rekla: Kak je ziza maaaala, molem ju dagati(milovati)?  :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ne mislim da je djetetu vazno imati dojenje samo za sebe, i da na njega lose utjece sto "dijeli cice" i maminu paznju s bratom ili sekom, pa mi time otpada ovo da bi mladje dijete moglo ispastati.


Nije stvar u dijeljenju, to je ok, nego primjer: prvorođeno dijete doji na zahtjev, kad god zaželi, te sekunde. Drugo, treće...četvrto dijete često mora čekati jer se mama baš u trenutku kad ono želi cicu bavi starijim djetetom. Ili mama koja doji tandem prekine podoj starijem djetetu, pa skine i mlađe sa sise da ne ispadne nefer. Ili plače minutu-dvije jer mama starijem mijenja pelenu, pere ruke, briše guzu, hrani ga... Na takve stvari sam mislila. Prvorođeno dijete, dok je jedinac, ima roditelje apsolutno za sebe. 

Zanimljivo mi je nešto što sam primjetila (opet, kao majka samo jednog djeteta) da npr. i na ovom topicu svi više analizirate osjećaje i vaš odnos prema starijem djetetu, koliko ono gubi, koliko je zakinuto...I opet tu mlađe pada u drugi plan. Ne znam, kad gledam obitelji s više djece, uvijek mi se nameće ta misao da mlađi najmanje profitiraju.

Mene već sad frustrira što moje drugo dijete neće imati toliko pažnje kao što ima Kaleb, njegova postignuća neće biti toliko zapažena, njegove potrebe neće možda uvijek biti na prvom mjestu...Baš me to rastuži.

----------


## Zorana

Luna, meni je nasa vrticka psihologica rekla da to mi gledamo s malo iskrivljenog aspekta. Jednostavno zato sto se mi stavljamo u polozaj prvog djeteta i s tog polozaja promatramo situaciju drugog i svakog iduceg. A cinjenica je to da dijete ne zna kako je biti u bilo kojem polozaju osim u onom kojem se nalazi.
Ili, pojednostavljeno receno, drugo dijete ne ispasta na takav nacin kakav mi sebi predocavamo jer drugo dijete ni ne zna za bilo koju drugu poziciju osim tu u kojoj je. 
Zato se tu uvijek govori o vaznosti polozaja prvog djeteta. Jer prvo dijete zna i za jedno i drugo. Pa usporedjuje, osjeca se ovako ili onako, uci se prilagodjavati i tolerirati, praviti kompromise sa sobom i drugima itd. To je sve ono u cemu se drugo, trece itd. dijete vec rodi.

----------


## Zorana

E da, vrlo vazno za napomenuti: taj strah da drugo dijete nece imati jednako puno paznje najcesce bude skroz neopravdan. Zato sto nam je vecini ponasanje takvo da se okrenemo upravo mladjima. Bebe uvijek plijene vise paznje nego starija djeca. I ono sto je stvarno ponekad tesko vecini roditelja je odrzati polozaj koji je starije dijete imalo. A navodno je upravo odrzavanje tog polozaja prvorodjene djece u obitelji jako vazno za obiteljski sklad.

----------


## Maja

Potpisujem Zoranu uzduž i poprijeko  :Smile:  I, htjedoh potvrditi ovo za neki totalno iracionalni osjećaj odbojnosti prema dojenju starijega, meni je isto nekako instinktivan, iz nekog dijela mene koji uopće ne mogu izracionalizirati. Tim više što se nisam nikad osjećala da od jana očekujem nešto više nego od Nole, dapače, mislim da mu nikad u ničemu nisam dala do znanja da treba nešto napraviti jer je stariji - osim u dojenju. I još se, poslije više od godine dana, nisam onako, sasvim, pomirila s time. Ali je u nekoj fazi definitivno bilo jače od mene.

----------


## seni

> Zato se tu uvijek govori o vaznosti polozaja prvog djeteta. Jer prvo dijete zna i za jedno i drugo. Pa usporedjuje, osjeca se ovako ili onako, uci se prilagodjavati i tolerirati, praviti kompromise sa sobom i drugima itd. To je sve ono u cemu se drugo, trece itd. dijete vec rodi.


s ovim se i ja slzem. (to je kao ona poslovica: dabogda imao, pa ne imao)

inace ima jedna jako interesantna i meni odlicna knjiga  o prvorodenoj djeci:

jirina prekop "Erstgeborene, Über eine besondere Geschwisterposition ":
(prvorodeni, o jednoj posebnoj poziciji djeteta u obitelji sa vise djece) moj slobodni prijevod.
ne znam da li je prevedena na engleski.

----------


## Zorana

Majo  :Smile:  
Seni, ja sam se ustvari nadala da ces se ti javiti bas radi te knjige koju spominjes. Pa da mozda napises nesto o temi...Ja knjigu nisam citala, a o tome svemu sam pocela razmisljati bas na poticaj te nase tete/psihologice koja mi je to sve o prvorodjenoj djeci istaknula kao jako vazno.

----------


## anchie76

> s ovim se i ja slzem. (to je kao ona poslovica: dabogda imao, pa ne imao.


E bas to!  Drugo dijete nikad nije niti imalo drugu opciju pa niti ne moze znati mu fali.  Prvo dijete jaaako dobro moze znati kad mu se vrijeme s mamom skrati ili drugo dijete isto krene sisati itd.  Nema goreg nego dabogda imao pa ne imao.

----------


## Zorana

Jel vi onda mislite da je to sto majka "odbacuje" dojenje nesto za sto je najstarije dijete ustvari "isprogramirano" da se mora suociti?? Jer, ako pogledamo samo s te strane u kojoj se spominju instinkti, borba za prezivljavanje itd. veliki broj sisavaca se mora suociti s tom situacijom. 
I koliko je onda opravdano ili neopravdano da majka ima osjecaj krivnje ako je to nesto sto ni sama nema pod kontrolom? (Ja osobno uvijek imam osjecaj krivnje naspram Zorke i ne znam kako da ga se otarasim)

----------


## Luna Rocco

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> s ovim se i ja slzem. (to je kao ona poslovica: dabogda imao, pa ne imao.
> 
> 
> E bas to!  Drugo dijete nikad nije niti imalo drugu opciju pa niti ne moze znati mu fali.  Prvo dijete jaaako dobro moze znati kad mu se vrijeme s mamom skrati ili drugo dijete isto krene sisati itd.  Nema goreg nego dabogda imao pa ne imao.


Meni ova teorija nikako ne sjeda, jer je onda primjenjiva na sve. Po toj logici  djeci roditelja koji su grozni prema njima ništa ne fali jer ne znaju za bolje. Jednostavno mi to ne sjeda. Meni je dovoljno da JA znam koliko mi je prvo dijete bilo povlaštenije.

----------


## kli_kli

Ja sam kao i uvek, negde izmedju.
Mislim da je dolazak drugog deteta jedna jako delikatna situacija, jer i starije dete gubi stopostotnu paznju, a mladje u startu tu paznju deli.
Nema tu ko je ugrozeniji, ali ima ko je najodgovorniji, a to su roditelji.
Skockati se u glavi, zamisliti sto vise situacija i sebe u njima, razgovarati mnogo sa partnerom, razgovarati sa decom (i stvarno i u projekciji..).

Mene je npr. strah da mi trudnoca ne bude uredna pa da moram naglo da prestajem da dojim.
Ali to je mogucnost koja moze da se desi svakoj mami koja se odlucila da doji u trudnoci.

A i kako da opusteno krenem na trudnocu kad mi novi svaki put kad vidi bebu ili kad mu pomenemo kaze "tuci!"...
Njega niko nikad nije udario, i maksimalno je zasticen od bilo kakvog kontakta sa nasiljem.

----------


## anchie76

> Meni je dovoljno da JA znam koliko mi je prvo dijete bilo povlaštenije.


Ma ok.  Zna to i ono, zato se moras vise "baviti" njim da uspjesno prevladate te emocije nakon dolaska drugog djeteta.  S drugim to ne moras raditi jer drugo dijete oduvijek ima brata.  I bez obzira sto je drugo dijete, vrlo vjerojatno mu nece nist faliti (jer ljudi nesvjesno stite mladju djecu u bilo kakvim "kriznim" situacijama)

----------


## Zorana

Luna, nadam se da ces se uskoro naci u toj situaciji i vidjeti o cemu pricam.  :Razz:  
Vjeruj mi, otkad se moja mladja kcer rodila, ja uporno imam osjecaj da mi je starije dijete zakinuto, a mladje je sve samo ne u nekoj zakidajucoj situaciji. Mladji nadju svoje mjesto pod suncem, a okolina, kao i sami roditelji su jako cesto naklonjeni upravo mladjima. 
To ti pisem ja, kojoj je starije dijete bilo centar svemira, koja sam imala iste sumnje kao i ti.....koja sam znala i u trudnoci osjecati samilost i tugu radi tog mladjeg djeteta koje kao nece dobiti sve ono sto je imalo prvo.
A sad me puno puta pece savjest kad se sjetim koliko puta sam trebala obratiti vise paznje na starije dijete.....to isto dijete oko kojeg se moj zivot vrtio 24 sata dnevno.

----------


## Inesica

ah, kako mi je dobra tema i poznata  :Wink:  

više puta sam htjela napisati o našem tandemu al bi uvijek bila prekinuta pa ode sve...

ovak, dojenje Petre u trudnoći nije mi bio nikakav problem. time sam bila skroz iznenađena. tražila je ciku valjda 20 puta preko dana i tijekom noći je još uvijek spavala skroz uz mene, često na ciki. nije mi smetala ta učestalost čak mi ni bradavice nisu bile nešt posebno osjetljivije pa je izostao i taj fizički element.

kad se rodila Bea, još u rodilištu mi je postalo jasno da je malo drugačiji tip cikavice. naime, za podoje sam ju trebala buditi, a i cika joj nije bila apsolutno sve (za razliku od P). kad bi popapala ispustila bi ciku i dalje spavala. nisam imala blage veze što me čeka kad dođemo doma. mislila sam si, P će sigurno tražiti prvo ciku, B će spavati. bit će vremena da si P pociki pa će onda poslije B, pa ... nisam imala pojima kako će to P vidjeti al valjda neće biti problema.

sjećam se, došli smo doma. Bea je spavala, Petra presretna, traži ciku, sjednem se na krevet, uzmem ju u krilo, ona ciki, a meni nakon 10 sekundi dosta i čekam da i njoj bude  :Sad:  . njoj naravno nije, al meni je. smeta mi, stvara mi se neka nervoza, gladna sam, hoću da stane, hoću ić jesti, na wc, samo da stane.
nije mi bilo jasno što se događa. jedva sam čekala da dođem i da ju vidim, a sad mi smeta dok je samnom. nakon nekoliko trenutaka prestala je cikiti i nastavili smo dalje igrati se, spremati, gledati Beu... sve ok.

anchie neznam što bi ti rekla



> Zasto inace roditelji imaju drugacija ocekivanja od starije djece? Zasto su kriticniji? Zasto ocekuju vise?
> 
> Kao sto se od starijeg djeteta ocekuje da ima vise razumjevanja i da se ponasa vise sta-ja-znam-kako, da li u skladu s tim imamo i nerealna ocekivanja od njih sto se dojenja tice?


ja u ovom slučaju uopće nisam ništa drugačije očekivala od Petre. definitivno sam očekivala nešto drugo od sebe.

bila sam iznenađena. postavila sam si situaciju tako da nakon par dana donosim neki zaključak, kad vidim što se događa. i sa Petrom i sa Beom i samnom.
i što je bilo za par dana?
za Beu sam, naravno, postavila pravilo da nema ograničavanja podoja. ako P u trenutku dojenja nešto traži da joj to maximalno pokušam i dati. znači stavljanje na kahlicu, oblačenje, dodavanje xy, čitanje, neznamnijasamakaj, sve ide sa Beom na ciki ili rukama. nekom srećom B kad je bila tako mala bebica je dosta spavala, kratko cikila i nije trebala isključivo ciku za smirivanje, uspavljivanje. to mi je bilo nevjerojatno i Luna, stvarno nije situacija tako postavljena zato što je ona drugo dijete. jednostavno je bila drugačija mala bebica. često sam i probala neke situacije rješavati kao što sam sa P (jedino sam to i znala) ali nije išlo.

za Petru sam si rekla: dat ću joj kad god traži, trudit ću se ne ograničavati, NIKADA ali NIKADA neću reći da prestane cikati zato što Bei moram dati ciku ili nešto drugo. ili je B mogla pričekati ili bi P na neki način odvratila pažnju. polako, bez nervoze.
e to sam si rekla. što je bilo? P sam jako često išla odvraćati pažnju ali zbog sebe. nervoze je znalo biti u veeeelikiiiiim količinama, zbog mene. stvarno mi je znalo smetati Petrino dojenje, onako u trbuhu, mišići bi mi se zgrčili, zubi stisnuli, disanje ubrzalo, znalo mi je doći da bi iz kože iskočila. nevjerojatno mi je bilo kako je taj osjećaj znao postati fizički. kada nije išlo drugačije znala sam jednostavno prekinuti podoj. Petra je tada bila tužna, jako ljuta, nije mi dala blizu :Crying or Very sad:  . ja sam bila jadna. mene je totalno rastuživalo to što se Petra nije htjela nikako drugačije maziti. ako bi htjela biti sa mnom htjela je isključivo biti na ciki.
rastuživalo me, i iznenađivalo to što bi nakon, skoro na silu prekinutog Petrinog podoja, nakon par trenutaka znala otić podojiti Beu i tada su osjećaju bili skroz drugačiji. nisu imali veze sa onima od malo prije. bila sam potpuno smirena, zadovoljna, sretna. neki put mi je bilo i čudno kako Beino dojenje kratko traje i znalo mi je biti krivo što ga nema češće :/ 

kako smo nastavili? ja sam si malo razmišljala i objasnila si situaciju da je ona ipak pomalo prirodna, negdje u meni zapisana.
dojenje nam je definitivno poprimilo neku drugu dimenziju. do tada je bila isključivo Petrina odluka. dojila je kad je htjela, kolko je htjela, kako je htjela. pretpostavila sam da je došlo vrijeme i za moj glas.
ne, nisam spremna prestat ju dojiti (niti sam to željela) ali morala sam nešto promjeniti.
Odlučila sam skratiti podoje, maknuti noćne podoje, maknuti uspavljivanje na ciki. Možda zvuči predrastično ali za to više nisam imala snage. Mislila sam joj ostaviti da doji koliko god često hoće, jedan (uglavnom jutarnji) podoj da traje duže (kolko već mogu izdržati), položaj da bira koji hoće. Noćna buđenja preuzeo je MM i išlo je puno brže nego sam ja mislila. Ja bi joj objasnila da će cikiti u jutro, kad se probudi, akd bude dan. Nakon par noći nije me više tražila. Jedino par puta pred jutro. Ono što me je rastužilo je što mi nije niti htjela blizu. Nije se bunila što joj nedam ciku ali ako bi htjela biti samo blizu nje nije mi dala. Tražila je tatu. Ha dobro, neku odluku je i ona morala donijeti. Zapravo je fer. Bila je nezadovoljna i morala je nekako pokazati to. Na noćno necicanje vrlo brzo se samo nadovezalo i uspavljivanje. Za noć ju je uspavljivao mm, preko dana ja cikom, a od prije 2mj sama. Ničim posebno potaknuta. Ostala je dužina podoja. U početku smo se svađale. Kad nisam mogla, rekla bih joj i prekinuli bi dojenje. Ljutila se ali bi i ubrzo prestala. Ubrzo bi mi opet došla. Nakon nekog vremena puno je lakše počela prihvaćati prekide, pogotovo kada je nakon prekida slijedila neka radnja. To mi   je i bio sisem. Nakon nekog vremena, kada m je ponestalo inpiracije, uvela sam brojanje do 10. to je super prihvatila. Traje već dosta dugo. Cura se prihvatila i cjenkanja, pa se tješim da je sistem i edukativan  :Grin:  .
Ovaj period, od 5 mjeseci, dfinitivno nije bio jednostavan. Nit za mene niti za Petru. Pogotovo u nekim kriznim situacijama kada smo i ona i ja inzistirale na svome. Nažalost bilo je plača. I sa njene i sa moje strane. Ali to se jednostavno trebalo rješiti. Na prijašnji način ja nisam mogla. To je bila stvar između mene (u ovom slučaju sam se tavila na prvo mjesto :/ ) i nje

Ipak, mislim da je najgore prošlo. Imamo naš sistem koji funkcionira. Dojimo i dalje. Kratko ali puno puta preko dana. U posebnim stuacijama kada je tužna ili kad se povrijedi cika je i dalje spasonosna. Unazad nekih 2mj vratilo se i maženje. Sada mi definitivno daje i traži da se mazimo i bez cike. To mi je i bio njen znak da je situacija prihvaćena. Definitivno nismo spremni za prestanak. Niti ona niti ja.

Ono što u ovom dijelu nisam pisala je to kako je Petra prihvatila dojenje Bee. Odgovor je jednostavan. Super. Sa time nikada nije bilo problema. Bea može dojiti kada, koliko i kako god želi. Kada je B imala mjesec dana P je prihvatila i istovremeno dojenje. Prije nije jednostavno željela dojiti kada i B. Imala sam osjećaj ko da joj se boji prići da je ne povrijedi. Svaki njen prilazak B bio je jako oprezan i pažljiv, a kada bi prišla i išla je podragati, primiti, radila bi to polako i kao da bi na trenutak zaustavila disanje  :Heart:  . Sa nekih Beinih mjesec dana Petra se opustila. Ako bi zajedno dojile bilo bi to ležečki. B sa jedne strane, ja na boku, a P sa gornje strane na meni. Kako B nije cikalica kao i P vrlo brzo bi ispustila ciku i samo gledala seku. Tada mi je bilo preslatko kako joj P ide dati ponovno ciku. Niti jedanput joj nije bilo jasno kako B neće više cike. I sada su mi preslatke. Doje jedna i druga, mlijeko iz Beine cike šprica  na sve strane jer se Bea smije Petri, Petra gura ciku Bei, zapravo je polijeva. Smije se skupa s njom jel se i ona smije njoj :Heart:  .

I ako bi razmišljala tko je u ovoj situaciji zakinut, rekla bi da je Petra. Ali opet, mislim da bi do ove, sigurno u blažem obliku, situacije opet došlo, s vremenom. Dolazak Bee ju je jedino ubrzao.

Kada si razmišljam, bi li nešto mjenjala, recimo pripremala Petrino dojenje unaprijed, prije rođenja Bee. Ne bi. Time bih samo prije započela sa cijelim tim procesom. Mislim da stvari treba ostaviti da idu svojim tijekom.

Kad pogledam one nježne trenutke, između nas tri, a ima ih, vidim da sam uspjela odvojiti Petrino dojenje kao predmet između nje i mene. A naš tandem je i dalje ostao netaknut i ide dalje.
 :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Wow inesica kako krasan post    :Love:  

Mene zanima jel ima i jedna mama koja je dojila tandem da nije imala ove jake osjecaje koje vi tu opisujete?  Meni se to cini kao da je stvarno negdje upisano nesto, neki instinkt kako bi Zorana rekla.

Gdje nam je Samaritanka?  Bilo bi zanimljivo i nju cuti - jel ona isto imala ovakve osjecaje   :Smile:

----------


## Mamasita

ja sam bas dosta razmisljala o tome od kada sam nedavno dozivjela taj grozan osjecaj odbojnosti dok sam dojila filipa.
u svakom slucaju sam sigurna da se tako nesto ne moze svjesno kontrolirati, ali ne mislim da ima bilo kakve veze s prirodnim mehanizmom za prezivljavanje mladjeg djeteta.
jedino racionalno objasnjenje koje meni pada na pamet je da bi to mogla biti reakcija obrambenog mehanizma majcinog tijela. ako trudnica doji i umorna je, nervozna, na bilo koji nacin iscrpljena, neispavana, ima mucnine, ne hrani se kako treba... moze biti i samo jedna od ovih stavki, ne moraju sve - onda mi je nekako najlogicnije da reagira instiktivno da bi zastitila sebe, tj. svoj organizam od dojenja kao neceg sto ju iscrpljuje.
meni je to nekako najlogicnije objasnjenje, bas zato sto se osjecaji odbojnosti prema dojenju ne javljaju kod svake trudnice, ustvari mogu se javiti neovisno o trudnoci kod majki koje su dodatno iscrpljene na druge nacine.

----------


## Inesica

eh, Mamasita, jel to mehanizam prirode za preživljavanje bebe ili majke (ili oboje  :Wink:  ), ne znam. meni je recimo čudno kako mi se misli ponašaju. kao da negdje imam neki gumb.
prvo dojim P i najradije bih vrištala.
onda za minutu dojim B i sva sam hepi :? 

glavno da je nama sada lakše. dok sam bila trudna pozorno sam pratila što je Nika pisala i pričala. šiša nas 6mj unaprijed  :Kiss:  .

sjećam se da mi je rekla, imale smo sličan problem:
kad se rodi B, Petra će prestati čapati drugu ciku (jedino me to znalo prije izluđivati. dok bi dojila P je MORALA prstima kopati po drugoj) - istina

sa 6 mj će postati lakše. eto B je 5 i lakše nam je

sad idem ponovno isčitat što je pisala  :Grin:

----------


## dijanam

Meni se cini savrseno logicnim ovaj instinkt u korist mladjeg djeteta. Nije priroda zezla jer ne zna da se stvara vise mlijeka, nego ako majka cijeli dan doji nema tko skupljati plodove   :Wink:  

Ja se mogu prepoznati u Inesinom tandemu, imamo vrlo slicnih prizora (Cvita zna pomoci Matiji da doji tako da "izdaja" njenu cicu daj joj lakse ide) , s tom razlikom sto meni Cvitino dojenje ne smeta. Cak mi neki put dodje ko dobra izlika da se sjednem odmoriti preko dana (a cim sjednem evo nje).

Ja sam jedino imala problem s tim sto ne bi mogla dugo sjediti i dojiti jer moram skuhati rucak/pogledati Andriji domaci rad/nekom nesto drugo napraviti...
I onda smo to rijesile tako da ja kazem: "Ajde TI kazi kad je dosta." I ona za 10 sekundi prestaje i s najsirim osmjehom na svijetu kaze "Sad je dosta!" Shvatila je moj poticaj kao signal da zelim prestati, i sva je sretna jer je ONA sefica.

Ali to su neki suptilni odnosi koji se valjda svugdje drugacije stvaraju i svatko nadje svoj model.

----------


## Mamasita

inesica, interesantno mi je ovo sto kazes kako bi najradije vristala dok bi dojila P, a samo minutu kasnije dok bi dojila B bila bi sretna. 
cini mi se kao da kod dojenja male bebice taj majcinski instinkt koji govori da joj mamino mlijeko treba da bi prezivjela, nadjaca svu iscrpljenost, umor, nervozu ili stalivec, dok kod dojenja starijeg djeteta nema vise te potrebe za mlijekom kao osnovnom hranom za prezivljavanje, pa onda opet ta mamina "zasicenost" izbija na povrsinu... 
ma ne znam.......
odoh i ja malo kopati po starim topicima...  :Grin:

----------


## seni

ines, krasan post!   :Heart:

----------


## Nika

inesica krasan post  :Heart:

----------


## Storma

meni je taj "fizicki" dojam nekako i logican. naime, rodile ste drugo dijete, i tijelo i um su vam "posalitani" na tu bebu, i u tom smislu je starije dijete "smetnja" jer ulijece u koncepciju. dapace, izgleda da se ista misao provlaci kroz postove - taj dio da starije dijete ne mozete kontrolirati u smislu duljine i kolicine podoja i da vas to na neki nacin izbacuje iz ravnoteze. a lakomoguce da sve to skupa ima veze i s nekakvom hormonskom (ne)ravnotezom

----------


## Zorana

Inesica  :Heart:   Puno se pronalazim u tvojoj prici i opisima situacija.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Pazite što mi je upravo palo na pamet (khm, primjećujete li da zadnjih dana intenzivno razmišljam o "produženom" dojenju?  :Razz:  ) - sjećam se da sam jednom pričala s anchie 76 (a čini mi se da je ona i nešto slično pisala na forumu) o toj granici dojenja koja se pomiče u tvojoj glavi kako ti dijete raste. Sjećam se kako je rekla (ili napisala) kako je (dok još nije imala dijete) čula za neku ženu koja je dojila 3 godine i da joj je to bilo bolesno, izopačeno...A onda se, kako joj je dijete raslo, ta granica rastezala i sad joj je dojenje četverogodišnjaka najprirodnije na svijetu. Nešto slično izjavila je i Nika. Dakle, rijetko koja dugodojilica je još prije trudnoće namjeravala dojiti 3, 4, 5...godina. 

E, sad, kakve to veze ima s ovim osjećajima prema starijem djetetu? Pa, logika je sljedeća: kad dojiš dvomjesečnjaka, normalno ti je dojiti dvomjesečnjaka. Kad taj dvomjesečnjak napuni godinu dana, normalno ti ga je dojiti jer si ga dojila svaki dan, nije jedan dan skočio s dva mjeseca na godinu dana. Onda ta beba napuni dvije, tri godine i zato što je mama s njim svaki dan, ona ne vidi taj trenutak (jer tog trenutka ni nema, to je proces) u kojem je njezina beba već "veliko" dijete. I onda u priču dođe ta druga beba i tek onda, u toj novoj perspektivi, kad opet ima novorođenče, mama uviđa koliko je starije dijete "veliko" (bez obzira ima li starije dijete godinu i pol ili pet godina, u odnosu na novorođenče je u oba slučaja veliko) i možda to djeluje poput nekog šoka i dovodi do svih tih pomiješanih emocija oko dojenja starijeg djeteta.

Ne znam...Ima li to vama kakve logike?
Baš intenzivno razmišljam o tom "rastu" dojenja - sjećam se kad je Kaleb imao 2-3 mjeseca i kad sam vidjela (ne sjećam se više niti koga) kako doji dijete od godinu dana, nekako mi se to dijete činilo "veliko". Sad, kad Kaleba od godinu dana dijeli samo jedan mjesec, nema mi ničeg prirodnijeg od dojenja jednogodišnjaka i ne vidim niti jedan razlog zašto bi prestali, čini mi se puno prerano (u trudnoći sam razmišljala drugačije - naravno da nisam mislila prestati "na rođendan", ali sam tu negdje mislila lagano pokušati započeti taj proces prestajanja, pa da u sljedećih pola godine završimo - sad mi to ne pada ni na kraj pameti). 

U svjetlu svih tih razmišljanja o tom rastu dojenja mi se nekako čini da ključ "odbojnosti" prema dojenju starijeg djeteta leži upravo u tome...

----------


## leonisa

Inesica, prepredivan post!!
ma svi postovi su divni!  :Heart:  

citam i slazem kockice u glavi. zapravo postajem svjesna nekih stvari prije nego bude prekasno!

zelim vam puno snage i da vam ovi teski trenuci prodju sto bezbolnije.  :Love:

----------


## Zorana

Luna, na dobrom si tragu. 8)

----------


## Zorana

A pazi ovo: u svojoj mojoj muci nakon Jaseninog rodjenja, ja sam se masu puta "zadesila" u situaciji da gledam Zorkine slike dok je bila beba. I na taj nacin sam se ponovo pokusala usaltati u taj neki film da mi je i njezino dojenje jednako ok kao i Jasenino. Bas radi toga sto ti spominjes.

----------


## Irchi

> Baš intenzivno razmišljam o tom "rastu" dojenja - sjećam se kad je Kaleb imao 2-3 mjeseca i kad sam vidjela (ne sjećam se više niti koga) kako doji dijete od godinu dana, nekako mi se to dijete činilo "veliko". Sad, kad Kaleba od godinu dana dijeli samo jedan mjesec, nema mi ničeg prirodnijeg od dojenja jednogodišnjaka i ne vidim niti jedan razlog zašto bi prestali, čini mi se puno prerano (u trudnoći sam razmišljala drugačije - naravno da nisam mislila prestati "na rođendan", ali sam tu negdje mislila lagano pokušati započeti taj proces prestajanja, pa da u sljedećih pola godine završimo - sad mi to ne pada ni na kraj pameti).


I ja ovako razmišljam  :Smile:  .

----------


## leonisa

Luna, skroz razumijem sta zelis reci!
sjecam se ljetos kako sam dojila L. koja je imala 3 mj. a do nas je mama dojila bebu koja je vec fino hodala. i meni je ta beba bila velika nasprem Lee (nije mi bilo odbojno, tada sam vec bila zaljubljena u dojenje pa mi je svako dojenje diralo srce). znam da sam gledala kako Fridina Ilona doji sjedecki i mislila sam si- velika cura. sada Lea zna tako dojiti i ja ju ne smatram velikom curom. bez obzira sto ce za mjesec dana napuniti godinu dana, prodje dan da je iskljucivo dojim. nema dohrane, nema vode. i u mojoj glavi vrijeme je stalo. u nedjelju smo bili sa 4. mjesecnom bebom i tek sam onda bacila pogled van te svoje prizme i "shvatila" koliko je Lea "velika".
(ali onda sam se vratila u nju i za mene je ona jos uvijek mala bebica  :Saint:  )

----------


## Zorana

Luna, bas me sad nekako prodrmalo to sto si napisala. Tko zna, mozda sutra kad Zorka bude trazila dojiti budem opet to sve gledala onim "starim ocima".  :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Zorana,   :Heart:

----------


## Maja

I meni se čini da bi Luna mogla imati pravo. Ja sam ovih dana nešto u razmišljanjima o slikama dojenja skroz malih beba (i neke me skroz čudne čežnje podilaze   :Heart:  ) i baš mi je nekako jak filing te razlike dojenja manjeg i starijeg istovremeno.

----------


## ivana7997

> Ja sam ovih dana nešto u razmišljanjima o slikama dojenja skroz malih beba (i neke me skroz čudne čežnje podilaze  )


ah, ok, sad mi je lakse, bit ce da je to onda nesto u zraku  8)

----------


## anchie76

Leonisa nasla ovaj link pa sam morala staviti vama tandemasima.  Mozda vam bude zeru lakse kad ovo procitate   :Wink:  

http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...ng/tandem.html




> You are nursing HOW many? Are you STILL nursing?
> 
> Yes, I'm still nursing *the baby-and my two year old, three year old, and four year old!* I'm tandem nursing four siblings. It is just the way things worked out, because I had my babies close together, and I am letting them self-wean.
> 
> Actually, it's not that big a deal, and not very different from tandem nursing just two. Nursing older kids isn't the same as nursing babies. They don't nurse as frequently, and they can wait a while if the location or time is not convenient for nursing. My older children mostly nurse in the morning when they get up and at night before they go to sleep.

----------


## MamaRibice

ova tema mi nikak ne ide iz glave   :Smile:  

mene zanima da li postoji razlika s obzirom na dob starijeg djeteta, odnosno na dobnu razliku izmedju djece.
1. primjer
mama zatrudni kad je 1. dijete jos beba, stara koji mjesec. 
2. primjer
mama zatrudni kad je 1. dijete vece, 2+ god.

hoce li agitacija kod 2. mame biti veca (ili vjerojatnost da do nje dodje) jer njenom djetetu dojenje vise nije toliko primarno (razmisljala ona o tome ili ne)?

----------


## Zorana

MamaRibice, ja duboko vjerujem da bi se u oba slucaja situacija razlikovala od mame do mame. 

Imam u glavi kombinaciju razloga za agitaciju: (onu na koju ne mozemo utjecati u smislu da je skroz ukinemo, kao npr. utjecati ako se radi o umoru itd.) - prvi razlog je ona moja prica o instinktu, tj. o odbacivanju dojenja starijeg potomka koji je kod nekih manje, kod nekih vise izrazen(sigurno ima i majki koje uopce ne osjecaju taj otpor)
- drugi razlog je ovaj koji je napisala Luna; da kod dolaska bebe odjednom nam se to nase starije dijete ucini preveliko za dojenje, starije nego sto jeste ili kakve vec tko dojmove ima.

Zavisi sada koji dio kombinacije je kod koga dominantniji itd. 

Vidi mog slucaja: ja sad u trudnoci dojim jos uvijek nas tendem. Ali moj fokus kod odbacivanja dojenja starijeg djeteta je ostao samo na starijoj kceri. Mladju jos uvijek dojim najnormalnije, bez ikakve agitacije . Iako mladja kcer prolazi kroz moju trudnocu u istoj starosnoj dobi kad je i starija prolazila. Ajd ga znaj. :/

----------


## MamaRibice

a ja sam bas htjela dalje razvijati svoju teoriju - tipa problemi u trudnoci, rizicna trudnoca...

hm, bas me zanima kak ce biti kad rodis. Hoce li i J. onda preuzeti ulogu starije sestre.

----------


## Storma

evo nesto sa LLLI:

In many cases the trigger may have little to do with pregnancy or tandem nursing.

    The biggest issue I faced was very unexpected. I was prepared for negative feelings toward my toddler’s nursing when my baby was born but it didn’t happen. The three of us had a wonderful nursing relationship. Then when my son was about a year old and my daughter was three my feelings changed. Nursing my daughter became an awful experience. She still had a strong need to nurse and I just couldn’t take it. I felt uncomfortable, anxious, and angry when she was at the breast. My emotions and reactions were primal and very strong. —Elisa, New York

The precise nature of the agitation varies widely from woman to woman. Some mothers describe a grating feeling.

    It’s almost impossible to describe the feeling; it’s kind of like if you could take the sound of nails on a chalkboard and turn it into a physical sensation. Sometimes the sensation made me feel like screaming at the top of my lungs while running around and around in a really tight circle. —Lisa, California

For some, it’s more creepy crawly.

    The best I can do is to say it felt like bugs were crawling all over my body, and I couldn’t brush them off. It started out difficult and annoying, and soon became intolerable. People used to ask me, "Does it hurt?" And I’d think, "I wish!" Pain, I could deal with. This was so beyond pain. It was just icky. Really icky.—Barbara, Minnesota

Sometimes it is like having your mind turn on you—and the nursling.

    I felt an overpowering urge to stop nursing, immediately. It was a visceral, gut reaction like an itch, making me tense, anxious, cranky, and agitated. It was so confusing because I wasn’t in pain, and I was committed to nursing my son as long as he needed to nurse. The feeling only came when Jake was nursing, and quickly passed when he was finished.—Sarah, Texas

The severity of the reaction varies from mild ("Why don’t I enjoy nursing my older child anymore?") to extreme ("Aagh! Get this child off me!"). Some call it a nursing aversion. Sometimes mothers don’t become aware of the agitation until after the breast pain abates and the desire to break away lingers.

:http://www.lalecheleague.org/llleade...gSep03p90.html

----------


## Storma

Many tandem nursing mothers say that “reduced sibling rivalry” is one of the biggest advantages of tandem nursing. Some nurslings hold hands while they nurse and prefer to nurse together. But it is important to bear in mind that some emotional upheaval is natural when a toddler is getting used to a new baby in the house. You may find that some negativity arises between you and your older nursling (for instance, howling if you say “not right now” or “okay that’s enough for now”) or between the nurslings (such as kicking). Having realistic expectations can help you take these ups and downs in stride.

:http://www.kellymom.com/nursingtwo/f...ngrivalry.html

----------


## Romina

topic se pretvorio u dojenje u tandemu a mi još uvijek tapkamo na mjestu..........  :Sad:

----------


## ivana s

Romina mislim da sam ja u jako sličnoj situaciji   :Love:  
Emma još uvijek doji jako puno, preko dana mi je još OK, jasno mi je da se zaželi dok sam na poslu. Dok je ponoći postalo neizdrživo za mene. Od prvog buđenja kad se preseli kod nas u krevet cica joj je stalno u ustima do jutra. Ujutro sam sva slomljena, ukočena jer se uopće ne mogu okrenuti valjda pola noći. Ne bih imala ništa protiv, dapače bilo bi mi drago kad bi i dalje dojila koliko god ona to hoće ali da pojede malo se pomazi i nastavi spavati ali ovo mi izgleda, kao što je netko već napisao da joj je cica postala kao žvakaća guma, navika da joj je u ustima dok spava. Ja baš ne vidim da to ima neke koristi a kako je odviknuti od toga bez traume i plača? Razmišljala sam da se preselim u drugu sobu a da je MM nosi kad se probudi ali ona se toliko dere i histerizira da ja to ne mogu i ne želim slušati još kad znam da joj ja ne dam nešto što bi ona u tom trenu htjela  :?

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Evo da se i ja pridružim dojiljama u trudnoći kojima nije uvijek lako   :Wink:  
Otkad sam trudna, Vito je staaaalno na cici, samo bi dojio, a noću se budi i preko 10 puta (prije trudnoće bili smo na 2-5 puta). Kada mu kažem da ne može sada dojiti ili ga pokušam zabaviti s nečim drugim u trenutku kada traži cicu, grozno reagira, pobijesni, udara, vrišti  :/  Ono što mene brine nije toliko dojenje u trudnoći jer znam da ću to nekako uspijeti proći, nego situacija kada dođe beba. Imam osjećaj da tada neću imati dovoljno snage za njegovo neprestano dojenje kao ni za spavanje dok me on drži za kosu ili buđenje 10 puta noću-sve to plus bebine potrebe  :shock:  A ne bih mu htjela reducirati potrebe i navike kad dođe beba, jer će mu njen dolazak biti dovoljan šok, a ne znam kako da "pripremim teren" sada, a da ga ne povrijedim tražeći od njega nešto na što nije spreman    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Andora

> You are nursing HOW many? Are you STILL nursing?
> 
> Yes, I'm still nursing *the baby-and my two year old, three year old, and four year old!* I'm tandem nursing four siblings. It is just the way things worked out, because I had my babies close together, and I am letting them self-wean.
> 
> Actually, it's not that big a deal, and not very different from tandem nursing just two. Nursing older kids isn't the same as nursing babies. They don't nurse as frequently, and they can wait a while if the location or time is not convenient for nursing. My older children mostly nurse in the morning when they get up and at night before they go to sleep.


znači žena je dojila bebu i još njih troje (valjda sam dobro pobrojila   :Grin:  )
meni je nevjerojatno da je imala dovoljno mlijeka za svih njih. zar se ovi stariji nisu mogli odvojit od sisanja u korist bebice?!  :? 

(molim ne trpati me u top radi ovog - čisto razmišljam naglas)

----------


## Zorana

Andora, nije nevjerovatno kad se zna da dojenje funkcionira po sistemu potraznje i ponude. Iz istog razloga ne vidim zasto bi netko odustajao od dojenja u korist nekoga. Ima dovoljno za svih.   :Smile:

----------


## Andora

još jedno pitanje....
ova citirana strankinja je rodila četvoro djece i to svako u razmaku od godine dana... i sad me, palu s kruške, zanima:
šta je sa kolostrumom? mlijeko se njoj neprekidno stvaralo zbog ponude/potražnje, a kolostrum? "jednokratno" nakon samog poroda ili?

(zašto mene zanima tandemsko dojenje  :? znam samo da mi stvari kasne opasno)  :Grin:

----------


## NatasaM...

Mlijeko se prilagodjava mladjem djetetu.  :Smile:  

U cijeloj toj prici mi je nevjerojatno kako se ta mama lijepo organizirala pa ih sve doji.

----------


## Andora

jedna nepoznanica manje. TNX   :Kiss:

----------


## Romina

Sad sam skužila da super zaspi na tatin rukama ka ja nisam doma i onda cica tek kad se probudimo....hmmmm morat ću izgleda svaku večer negdje zapalit :/

----------


## anchie76

> Sad sam skužila da super zaspi na tatin rukama ka ja nisam doma i onda cica tek kad se probudimo....hmmmm morat ću izgleda svaku večer negdje zapalit :/


Za pocetak izvrstan plan  8)

----------


## Romina

noćas opet show.....lijepo je spavao i oko dvojke traži me(cica) i zove mama......mislila sam da ako se pravim da spavam da će se okrenuti i nastaviti spavati dalje aaaali počeo me gurati ,tući,plakati,i jednostavno sam se okrenula i dalu mu da cica iako me bradavice katasrofalno bole.imam osjećaj da sam u začaranom krugu   :Sad:  bojim se da ga ne povrijedim jel sam svijesna das je njemu cica nešto dragocjeno.pale su mi na pamet tablete,selidba  :Grin:   ma svašta nešto ali znam da to nije pametno i da to nije dobro za njega.Pokušala sam ga sa sto drugih stvari zabavit,mazit ga......jednostavno ne popušta.Popodne je htio cicati kad smo se spremali za van i kad je skužio da izbjegavam na sve moguće načine počeo je plakati i lupati sa glavicom u pod.....više stvarno nemam pojma šta da radim.znam da je to proces koji traje ali ja sam po pitanju dojenja malo tanka sa živčekima

----------


## Romina

noćas opet show.....lijepo je spavao i oko dvojke traži me(cica) i zove mama......mislila sam da ako se pravim da spavam da će se okrenuti i nastaviti spavati dalje aaaali počeo me gurati ,tući,plakati,i jednostavno sam se okrenula i dalu mu da cica iako me bradavice katasrofalno bole.imam osjećaj da sam u začaranom krugu   :Sad:  bojim se da ga ne povrijedim jel sam svijesna das je njemu cica nešto dragocjeno.pale su mi na pamet tablete,selidba  :Grin:   ma svašta nešto ali znam da to nije pametno i da to nije dobro za njega.Pokušala sam ga sa sto drugih stvari zabavit,mazit ga......jednostavno ne popušta.Popodne je htio cicati kad smo se spremali za van i kad je skužio da izbjegavam na sve moguće načine počeo je plakati i lupati sa glavicom u pod.....više stvarno nemam pojma šta da radim.znam da je to proces koji traje ali ja sam po pitanju dojenja malo tanka sa živčekima

----------


## Storma

hej romina   :Kiss:  
i mene anita nonstop nateze i svako malo ludim jer cca 90 posto vremena visi na ciki   :Rolling Eyes:  
a strasno joj puno znaci, i nije ni blizu spremna prestati dojiti, tako da to otpada, samo da mi je malo prorijedit podoje...mi imamo slijedeci problem: kad joj izbijaju zubi, samo doji. onda mir tjedan-dva, onda opet neki zub. za pop....
enivej, ono sto sam ja skuzila - kad je s nekim drugim, ne treba joj cika duuugo, al samnom, svako malo. mislim da nanjusi, pa se sjeti   :Grin:  
nemam pametnog rjesenja jer je po cijele dane uglavnom samnom.

Mislim da maureno intenzivnije doji jer mu nedostajes. ono malo sto sam pratila tvoje postove, imam dojam da je za tebe posebno vezan. sto napraviti? ne daj mu da zvace ciku, polako ga nauci da podoji, pa idete dalje. npr, das mu cike kajaznam kolko vidis/znas da je dosta, i onda kazes "ajmo sad u setnju , na ljuljacku/vrtuljak/na sto se vec pali sada..."..nadam se da shvacas sto hocu reci. ne uskracuj mu podoje, ali ogranici trajanje. ne nudi, a ako pita skreni mu paznju pitanjim tipa "hoces li vode, ili hoces li jesti to i to", pa ako nista ne upali, ili nakon toga opet trazi, daj mu pa onda nastavi sa "ajmo ovo-ono"

koji glupi post, neispavana sam i trkeljam. nadam se da kuzis.
aj probaj pratitit kada i kakao te trazi ciku, pa cemo naci neko rjesenje  
 :Wink:

----------


## odra

Romina, razumijem te potpuno, kod mene ista situacija, samo što je Andrej malo mlađi. Ne bole me bradavice (doduše, nekad da jer ih zna natezati u svim smjerovima po cijelu noć), ali mi je dosta. S jedne strane mi je žao prestati jer to je stvarno jedna naša posebna veza i vidim koliko mu to znači, dakle, jako lako mu mogu pružiti puno, ali s druge strane, noći su mi prenaporne, zaželjela sam se sna, a i predstavlja mi izazov da prijeđemo u jednu novu dimenziju odnosa. E, da, još jedan razlog je to što Andrej jako slabo jede sve ostalo, a mislim da je to zato što se zasiti sikom.
Ja sam pokušavala i s odvraćanjem pažnje, s davanjem vode ili nečeg drugoga. I to nekad pomogne, ali često ne. Ako je želja za dojenjem vezana uz njegovo psihofizičko stanje (a uglavnom je), onda nema šanse da ga odvratim. Dakle, ako je umoran, nervozan, frustriran... samo sika pomaže. Također po noći. Nek se tata samo pojavi u vidokrugu, vriska.
Za mjesec dana idem na put i voljela bih da ostavim sređenu situaciju, da se ne muče ni jedan ni drugi. :/

----------


## Romina

ajde pliiiiz povedi i mene na put  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Romina

Storma  :Love:  
od ponedjeljka krećem sa skraćivanjem podoja na način koji si napisalaali još me brinekako to riješiti u noći...kad sam mu jednu noć ponudila bocu sa vodom počupao me i zviznuo u glavu sa njom :shock: i opet je cicao i cicao i cicao...možda bi mi bilo lakše da samo drži bradavvicu i da nešto mrlja ali on vuće kao  beba slon

----------


## odra

> ajde pliiiiz povedi i mene na put


Ajde!  :Laughing:  

Al vidjet ćeš, kad se vratimo - ista pjesma... 8)

----------


## Romina

opet ista pjesma kod nas...sad se čak neko vrijeme budi nekoliko puta u noći što prije nije i plače za cicom.ako se pravim da spavam on se dere ,baca na mene,i kopa sa rukicama dok ne uhvati cicu i naravno ne pušta je.ako ga privijem sebi i počnem mazit ili mu pjevat ili mu ponudim vodu onda me počne udarati i naravno samo traži cicu.jel mi netko može pomoći korak po korak kako da prestanemo jel ja sam sad ta kojoj je dosta a to znači da je našem dojenju došao kraj

----------


## Storma

ajoj...
ako je ovako kako kazes, mislim da si napravila kontraefekt - odbijanjem davanja cike, natjerala si ga da ju jos vise trazi. ne bih savjetovala naglo prestajanje, jer bi mu time mogla stvoriti traumu.

znam da si sada umorna i svega ti je dosta i osjecas se zlostavljano. i u pravu si. no djeca cesto od nas izvlace maksimum, ne zato sto su zlocesta, vec zato sto ne znaju drugacije. mozda se on boji da ce, izgubivsi ciku, i zgubiti i tebe, tvoju ljubav i paznju. pomozi mu da shvati da nije tako, i da mama odbija samo podoj, a ne i njega.

predlazem slijedece:
daj mu tjedan dana da se smiri. zanci, kad trazi ciku, dobije ciku.
u tih tjedan dana cemo razraditi shemu koja funkcionira. 
mozemo ovdje ili putem e-maila, kako zelis.
za pocetak, trebam detaljniji opis tvojih dana, kada on doji, koliko si vremena s njim, imate li "vase" vrijeme....
aj, sjedi i pisi. nisi sama, i ja cu ti dati maksimalnu podrsku. javi se


 :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

Romina, videla si i sama kako je nama. Doji stvarno toliko cesto da je to katastrofa, a vrsnjaci su.
Meni je takodje previse, ali ja bih da ga samo oslobodim opsednutosti, pa da doji 3-4 puta.
Odlucila sam da pokusamo da sacekamo da prodje leto, jer leto nosi mnoge zanimljivosti, i pre svega boravak napolju duze vreme u toku dana.
Mozda pomogne.
Ako ne pomogne, do jeseni ce biti mnogo razumniji, pa se nadam da cu uspeti da ga nekako podstaknem da smanji (znam da je lakse kad dete ima preko 2 godine, pricale mi mame sa foruma).
Kad se broj podoja smanji, onda nije ni toliko opterecenje, a i postoji sansa da ubrzo (za koji mesec) i prestane.

 :Heart:

----------


## odra

Joj, Romina... :/ 

Kod nas isto nije prošla voda po noći. Ali problem je i u tome što sam ja automatski, kad sam ga čula, zadigla majicu, prištekala ga i dalje zaspala. A onda se u sljedećem navratu "prisjetila" da sam pripremila vodu. I naravno, poludio je kad sam mu ponudila. Počelo je vrištanje, guranje...
Samo maženje ne dolazi u obzir, odmah reagira...
Tako da smo na početku.
I dalje užasno teško zaspi navečer. Siki. Pa se krene igrati. Ja ga vratim u ležeći položaj. Pričam. Pjevam. Onda opet siki.Pa sve ispočetka.Po sat, sat i pol.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamanatali

> Romina (napisa): 
> ajde pliiiiz povedi i mene na put   
> 
> 
> Ajde!


Ja bila na putu, sve razradila da nam to bude početak kraja, nakon prve katastrofalne noći (buđenje svakih 20 minuta i plakanje za "titom") čak je sve i krenulo dobro. Treću noć je već spavao super, javio se 2 puta i sam se smirio. MM ga nije ni čuo iako je spavao s njim, ja sam se tu večer vratila s puta ali mu se nisam pokazivala (spavala u dnevnoj sobi). No kad me sutradan ugledao sve se vratilo na staro.   :Sad:  Možda da je put trajao 10-ak dana, mooožda bi onda bilo trajnog pomaka  :?
I ja sam već luuuuda od natezanja bradavica non-stop. Ne moram ni govoriti da mužu ne dam ni da im priđe, jer mi se kosa diže na glavi kad ih takne, i to mi sad već postaje veliki problem (izgubila sam, iz ove perspektive čini se nepovratno, jednu erogenu zonu)

----------


## Andora

mamanatali - treba proći vremena.... jel još dojiš malog?

meni je skroz čudno kad mi MM njih takne, imao je zabranu pristupa dok je mali dojio   :Grin:  . sad je sve u svemu okriće i meni i njemu.

----------


## mamanatali

Andora, da dojimo još uvijek punom parom i ne nazire se kraj  :Cekam:

----------


## Andora

a taaako... kužim   :Wink:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ja polako ludim  8) 
cijelo vrijeme me štipa za cice, ruka uvijek u majici, kad smo doma non stop je prištekana. bole me cice, boli me mozak, nemrem ni suđe oprat (nije da uživam u pranju   :Embarassed:  ). nadala sam se da se radi o prolaznoj fazi, al traje već dva mjeseca. trudim se iz petnih žila skrenut joj pažnju na neš drugo, objasnit joj da mamu boli i sve kaj ide uz to, al svaki pokušaj rezultira urlanjem, udaranjem, zloupotrebom zubicha i tako... vidi se da ima moje gene.   :Grin:  
evo primjer - dođem doma s faksa i idem se presvlačit... stojim sagnutaskidam traperice, ona stoji ispred mene, sama izvadi cicu i navali... nemoguć položaj  :Laughing:  
i tako ja "uživam" u dojenju... no unatoč tome nemam srca prestat dojit jer je to očito najdraže.
eh da... bila je neš bolesna i išle mi pedijatrici koje nije bilo neg je bio neki stariji gospodin pedijatar na zamjeni. bio je i moj stari s nama i odmah me pohvalio da još dojim. reakcija pedijatra me totalno razveselila - pružio mi je ruku i rekao da se onda ne moram bojati za ilonino zdravlje  :Smile:

----------


## Romina

eeeej pile pa tebe sto godina nije bilo  :Kiss:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ufff... kad sam senilna   :Embarassed:  
obećavam da ću malo češće prosipati mudrosti i po ovom forumu   :Razz:  
pozdrav s faksa, gotove mi vježbe, nastavljam pametovat navečer   :Grin:  
pusa svima!

----------


## Olivija

E, ova scena s trapericama je mrak!

----------

